# ETSX-70 - Schaltauge ?



## snipple (25. November 2005)

Hallo kann mir vielleicht jemand die Frage  beantworten, ob das ETSX-70 (Model 2006) ein austauschbares Schaltauge hat.

Hat schon jemand eines ? Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## blaubaer (25. November 2005)

snipple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kann mir vielleicht jemand die Frage  beantworten, ob das ETSX-70 (Model 2006) ein austauschbares Schaltauge hat.
> 
> Hat schon jemand eines ? Erfahrungswerte ?




ja hat es !!






gibt es überhaupt noch hersteller die keine austauschbaren schaltaugen verbauen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha01 (10. September 2006)

Hi Snipple,
Fahre seit einer Woche ein selbst aufgebautes ETSX 50. Hammergeil! 
Was die Bike Zeitschrift über das o5er Modell geschrieben hat, kann ich beim 06er nicht feststellen. Ich meine den weichen Hinterbau. Hier hat Rocky echt was getan. Die Streben der Schwinge haben gegenüber dem 05er Modell jetzt einen rechteckigen Querschnitt. Rocky gibt im Katalog an, die steifigkeit des Hinterbaus deutlich erhöht zu haben. Also ich bin voll zufrieden.

P.S Das ETSX 70 hat ein geiles blau!

Gruß Micha


----------



## snipple (11. September 2006)

Hi Micha,

danke für die Information.
Ich habe mich damals - eben wegen dieser Unstimmigkeiten - für ein Helius CC von Nicolai entschieden --> extrem zu empfehlen. 

Ich spiele aber mittlerweile schon mit dem Gedanken, mir doch noch ein Rocky zusätzlich aufbauen zu lassen.


----------



## Micha01 (11. September 2006)

Servus snipple
Habe nach meinem ETSX lange gesucht, und es schlieÃlich fÃ¼r 1490â¬ gesehen. Mit ein bisschen handeln habe ich es fÃ¼r 1300â¬ mitgenommen. WÃ¼rde jetzt mal die Augen offen halten, da ja bald die neuen Rocky Modelle kommen.
GruÃ Micha


----------



## snipple (11. September 2006)

Kommt ein neuese ETSX 2007 ?

Mir ist nur  Element , Slayer und ich glaube Vertex bekannt.


----------



## soederbohm (11. September 2006)

Beim neuen ETSX ist der Hinterbau neu designt (Carbon).

Gruß
Martin


----------

